# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Diagramme et interface objet  la Delphi ..

## 4Ur3L

Bonjour  tous !

J'aimerais crer une interface qui possde une zone "graphique" o l'on placerait des "boites" (qui reprsenterait des programmes) et que l'on relierait par des flches. Le logiciel serait alors capable de lancer les programmes en suivant les flches. Ceci servirait  lancer une liste de programme  la suite, mais qui diffre  chaque utilisation du programme.

Avec quoi serait-il possible de crer cette interface graphique ? Auriez-vous des ides pour m'aider  dmarrer ce projet ?

De plus, je voudrais que lorsque l'on clique sur une "boite", les "proprits" du programme s'affiche dans une fentre afin des les modifier. Genre l'interface graphique de Delphi si vous connaissez : quand on clique sur un objet (bouton par exemple), on accde  ses proprits (caption, width, height, ...).

Est-ce possible de raliser ceci en python ? Facilement ? Existe-t-il dj des modules ?
Et quelle interface graphique utiliser (je connais dj un peu wxPython, mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'il puisse le faire) ?
Sinon, quand je cherchais au niveau des diagrammes, j'ai lu quelques trucs sur le langage UML. Est-ce utile dans mon cas ? Comment associer UML et Python ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## 250rgv

Salut

Mes 2cts

Pourquoi wx ne conviendrait-il pas ? De ta description, je ne vois rien de hors norme (et  la porte de la plupart des framework graphique quelque soit le langage considr) du moment que tu ne cherche pas un module magique qui ferait tout  ta place  ::): 

Sinon il te reste l'autre suspect habituel : Qt (voir Tk)

Quand au ct facile, je ne sais pas (jamais eu besoin d'utiliser d'UI en python) et pour les modules, il n'y a rien dans la dmo de Wx ? Au pire tu peut t'inspirer du source de Boa.

UML est un langage servant  dcrire des process (en trs gros). Reprsentation qui passe par des diagrammes (c'est le cas aussi de pas mal de mthodes d'analyse, voir toutes ?) mais c'est tout. 
Hormis te permettre de formaliser ton projet (et ce n'est jamais un mal) et de dcrire ton projet, il n'a pas de rapport avec ton besoin en terme de programmation (certes, des outils de modlisation te permettront ventuellement de gnrer le code de tes classes, mais  moins qu'elles ne se comptent par paquets de 10, j'ai tendance  prfrer la mthode manuelle, j'ai - au moins l'impression d'en avoir plus - de contrle sur mon code  :;): )

----------

